
Show HN: I built a web app that helps freelance software developers find work - BruceBlacklaws
https://www.FreelanceFactory.online/
======
BruceBlacklaws
Hi HN

I've built a web application that helps freelance software developers find
work and I've also tried to make it easy for companies to find and hire
freelance talent.

I was really tired of been rejected from Upwork so I decided to build my own
freelancing ecosystem. I don't have a massive user base at the moment but I am
working super hard to get some companies to signup (actual on-the-ground
conversations and some of them are really exciting).

Would you use an app like Freelance Factory? What is your opinion on what I
have created? Do you feel it will succeed or fail? How do you feel it can be
improved?

\-- Bruce Blacklaws Founder, Freelance Factory
[https://www.FreelanceFactory.online](https://www.FreelanceFactory.online)

~~~
quickthrower2
Hi Bruce

What is unique and better about your freelancing marketplace?

~~~
BruceBlacklaws
Hi quickthrower2

It’s more accepting I suppose. Freelance Factory is not as feature rich as
other marketplaces but I am actively working on that.

~~~
quickthrower2
The problem with this and this is also a problem with most of your competitors
is that it will end up as a lemon market. Which means a marketplace where no
one knows how good the quality is, so the quality just drops and the prices
drops. Like very old used cars for example.

You will get a listing, 20 spam answer claiming they'll build a instagram
clone for $100 or whatever, and the professional (as in good) devs will run a
mile as it's just a waste of their time even bidding. Customers will get crap.

Ironically the only way you can be successful in the sense of keeping the
quality and welcoming aspects of the site, is by keeping it small and making
it more about your network and connections you trust rather than the general
internet.

Graphic design might be the exception. I am mostly talking about coding tasks
here where no one can really judge by looking at something someone did (if
indeed they really did what they said is in their portfolio!)

~~~
BruceBlacklaws
I agree with you to some degree however, if it does become a “lemon
marketplace” then I’ll make it into a lemonade marketplace. If I’m able to
give a job to a dev/graphic designer that simply can’t get a job anywhere
else, then I’ve done my part to improve the world.

Regarding the app portfolio: in my experience, an app portfolio (live apps,
public repos on GitHub etc) is the best way to judge a persons skill

------
slow_donkey
Unfortunately you've already established your site as a lemon market by
posting jobs at absurdly low rates.

I'm not sure what demographic you're targeting but $100 for 3 iOS screens is
well below market rate

~~~
BruceBlacklaws
I am a solo founder at the moment and I can’t afford a lot but I am trying to
get the app off the ground so if there really are no takers at USD $100, I’ll
have to either build the iOS app myself or increase the price

Let’s see how things pan out

